# [Solved] simh networking

## alexbuell

Hi, is anyone running simh-vax? I can't get my simh instance's networking to work. I have OpenVMS running ok, ftpd and telnetd are installed, but I can't telnet nor ftp into my OpenVMS instance under simh-vax. 

Ideas or clues would be greatly appreciated!

Many thanks!

----------

## alexbuell

To put it simply, I found a workaround at http://www.retrocomputinggeek.com/retrowiki/SIMHNetworking/. This helped me get networking up and runinng. Also, iptables needed updating as well. 

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## alexbuell

There may be an ebuild available in portage shortly called taptap, This cute little program helped solve my networking problems!

----------

